# TRANE XV90 2 red lingt flashes



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Meed more info as to what happens when going through the start up sequence. Vent motor starts up, ps closes, ignitor glows, gv opens,gas comes out of burners, burners ignite


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Make sure filter is clean.

Next, if you're lucky, it's a dirty flame sensor (not the ignitor). Here's how to clean. After you find it, check its connection before cleaning. Then try cleaning it.

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I86jo...eature=related

This is normal startup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPVviJDEB24


----------

